

Show HN: Google alert for daily deals - cynusx
http://dealsferret.com

======
branola
Not bad. But I prefer WiredDeals:

<http://wireddeals.com/>

The advantage of WiredDeals over DealsFerret is you can run searches and see
the latest activity on the big deals sites without needing to sign up for an
account. And, like DealsFerret, you can sign up for an account if you need
alerts. I'm not associated with WiredDeals, by the way. Just an avid user for
several years and like not having to dig through the big deals sites to see
what's happening on a regular basis.

------
GertG
Love the presentation. Nice work. I tried it with a European City and a bogus
city name. Both were processed without complaining. Maybe a validation check
would avoid frustrated users that never receive a mail because e.g. they
mistyped their city?

------
cynusx
Dealsferret.com is built out of personal frustration with daily deals emails.
I designed it to only email you deals that match.

Ideally you will receive exactly 1 email from dealsferret and that one will
contain a link to the deal you want.

------
zengr
Some thing similar to what I was working on: <http://thearea42.com/deals>

------
chris_p
I really like this, simple and to the point. Sadly I am not in the US to try
it.

